# University lecturer 242111



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi,

According to the new list came out on March 10th 2019, 242111 is again eligible for 189 or 190 visa. I am planning to do ski assessment with VETASSESS as university lecturer. I have 4years and 9months experiencece as an Assistant Professor in Electronics and Communication Engineering. I have got master of engineering in the same stream. I have started this job after completing masters. I believe I am eligible to apply for assessment. Could some one please explain what all documents I will need to submit for this purpose?? And what is the English language requiremnt? 

TIA
Rajy


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Please review the VETASSES documentations, they provide helpful and comprehensive info on their website on what you need to submit and if you are eligible or not.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

rajyxavier said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to the new list came out on March 10th 2019, 242111 is again eligible for 189 or 190 visa. I am planning to do ski assessment with VETASSESS as university lecturer. I have 4years and 9months experiencece as an Assistant Professor in Electronics and Communication Engineering. I have got master of engineering in the same stream. I have started this job after completing masters. I believe I am eligible to apply for assessment. Could some one please explain what all documents I will need to submit for this purpose?? And what is the English language requiremnt?
> 
> ...


My suggestion will be to have a close look at the information sheet of Uni lecturer on Vetassess website. From the back of my memory, I am not completely sure a master degree is sufficient for qualification as a Uni lecturer. This job 242111 is equivalent to Research Associate which usually means Post-doctorate research jobs.

Cheers,


----------



## manishkumar008 (Dec 20, 2018)

rajyxavier said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to the new list came out on March 10th 2019, 242111 is again eligible for 189 or 190 visa. I am planning to do ski assessment with VETASSESS as university lecturer. I have 4years and 9months experiencece as an Assistant Professor in Electronics and Communication Engineering. I have got master of engineering in the same stream. I have started this job after completing masters. I believe I am eligible to apply for assessment. Could some one please explain what all documents I will need to submit for this purpose?? And what is the English language requiremnt?
> 
> ...


Hi Rajy,

Can we connect offline and discuss on this . I am also planning to apply assessment for Univ Lecturer (242111) code, let me know how we can proceed together.

Thanks,
Manish
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vinnuinay1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Rajy,
Can we connect offline and discuss on this . I am also planning to apply assessment for Univ Lecturer (242111) code, let me know how we can proceed together.


----------



## nikksonia (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello All, 

Can you please include me as well in the group chat ?


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

vinnuinay1 said:


> Hi Rajy,
> Can we connect offline and discuss on this . I am also planning to apply assessment for Univ Lecturer (242111) code, let me know how we can proceed together.


Sure.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Raj,

Do share your experience after you have made a decision. It may help others in a similar situation.

Good luck!



rajyxavier said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to the new list came out on March 10th 2019, 242111 is again eligible for 189 or 190 visa. I am planning to do ski assessment with VETASSESS as university lecturer. I have 4years and 9months experiencece as an Assistant Professor in Electronics and Communication Engineering. I have got master of engineering in the same stream. I have started this job after completing masters. I believe I am eligible to apply for assessment. Could some one please explain what all documents I will need to submit for this purpose?? And what is the English language requiremnt?
> 
> ...


----------



## SenthilKumarK (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Rajy,

Have you found any information about this? My friend is looking out for options to migrate. She is having 12 years experience as lecturer. It would be great if you could share any info.

Thanks & Regards
Senthil


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Bachelor degree is the minimum qualification as per VETASSES. but you should have a relavant occupation. But, i suppose you will not get a uni lecturer job with a bachelors. But with masters, it is possible and VETASSES is giving positive assessment if you have a relevant job and performed relevant duties.


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

You need all transcripts of your degrees, experience letters from universities where you worked, tax documents or payslips, etc. yo can find all the information regarding this in VETASSES general occupations page.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

rajyxavier said:


> You need all transcripts of your degrees, experience letters from universities where you worked, tax documents or payslips, etc. yo can find all the information regarding this in VETASSES general occupations page.



Hi, have you finished your SA with VET? Any updates?


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

I got a positive outcome from VET in August and lodged my EOI early Oct. Does anyone know the cutoff point for University lecturer in previous rounds? From DHA's report less than 5 invitations were sent out to Uni lect but they didnt share the minimum point. Would love to have some information from you guys. Many thanks!


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi, 

I suppose it is 85 points. Minimum points for invitation is 85 points. Hopes things may change after Nov 16th. BTW if u have got 85 points you may get invitation before that. 
Good luck! 


metuli said:


> I got a positive outcome from VET in August and lodged my EOI early Oct. Does anyone know the cutoff point for University lecturer in previous rounds? From DHA's report less than 5 invitations were sent out to Uni lect but they didnt share the minimum point. Would love to have some information from you guys. Many thanks!


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

rajyxavier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suppose it is 85 points. Minimum points for invitation is 85 points. Hopes things may change after Nov 16th. BTW if u have got 85 points you may get invitation before that.
> Good luck!


Tks! 75 points now, (! Have you lodged your EOI?


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

metuli said:


> I got a positive outcome from VET in August and lodged my EOI early Oct. Does anyone know the cutoff point for University lecturer in previous rounds? From DHA's report less than 5 invitations were sent out to Uni lect but they didnt share the minimum point. Would love to have some information from you guys. Many thanks!




Hi @metuli. Just to give you an idea, I submitted my EOI for 189 back in April before the April 11th invitation round. Back then, 75points was the cutoff in invitation rounds (pro-rata and non-pro rata). I had high hopes back then that I will get invited at 75 points. Until now, I have not received an invite for 189. So I went for the 190 pathway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi, 
Did u apply for 242111 with 75 points in April? Just for confirmation.. 
Thanks


rianess said:


> metuli said:
> 
> 
> > I got a positive outcome from VET in August and lodged my EOI early Oct. Does anyone know the cutoff point for University lecturer in previous rounds? From DHA's report less than 5 invitations were sent out to Uni lect but they didnt share the minimum point. Would love to have some information from you guys. Many thanks!
> ...


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

rianess said:


> Hi @metuli. Just to give you an idea, I submitted my EOI for 189 back in April before the April 11th invitation round. Back then, 75points was the cutoff in invitation rounds (pro-rata and non-pro rata). I had high hopes back then that I will get invited at 75 points. Until now, I have not received an invite for 189. So I went for the 190 pathway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @rianess! How is your 190 pathway now?


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

rianess said:


> Hi @metuli. Just to give you an idea, I submitted my EOI for 189 back in April before the April 11th invitation round. Back then, 75points was the cutoff in invitation rounds (pro-rata and non-pro rata). I had high hopes back then that I will get invited at 75 points. Until now, I have not received an invite for 189. So I went for the 190 pathway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which states sponsor university lecturers? SA?


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

metuli said:


> Thank you @rianess! How is your 190 pathway now?




I got invited at 80 points (75+5) by SA. I lodged my visa last August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

denominator said:


> Which states sponsor university lecturers? SA?




To my recollection, from ANZSCOsearch's website: NT, SA, ACT and TAS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

rianess said:


> I got invited at 80 points (75+5) by SA. I lodged my visa last August.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Rianess!Congratulations! I hope you will get direct grant soon!


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

metuli said:


> @Rianess!Congratulations! I hope you will get direct grant soon!




Thanks @metuli. I hope we all do get DG, regardless of which stage of journey we are all in right now. Wishing you all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

rianess said:


> To my recollection, from ANZSCOsearch's website: NT, SA, ACT and TAS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have checked the SA skilled occupation list. 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

'University lecturer' does not seem to be there. 


I do not fulfill a requirement of the Tasmanian government as I do not have a job offer from Tasmania. 

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa


I do not see 'University lecturer' in the NT's list as well

https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-p-z

Am I missing something?


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

denominator said:


> I have checked the SA skilled occupation list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, you are not missing anything. The most reliable sources for occupation list are the websites of the states themselves. My information was a quick recall off the top of my head about the states who were nominating Uni Lecturers recently (and this could change very quickly esp when the spots are filled for each state). That's why, I also mentioned in my answer to you that it was from ANZSCOsearch website which is not the official website of these states. Moreover, ANZSCOsearch website posts summary of state eligibility only. If an occupation comes with "special conditions", these are all not mentioned within ANZSCOsearch so what you did of going through each state's website is the correct way to verify these information. It really takes that much effort to find answers to our questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurav1005 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

My partner has Bachelors degree in Electronics & Communication. She has teaching experience in University for around 4.5 years (left job from past 6 years now). 

Is she eligible for points (from Vetassess assessment) based on Bachelor degree? Or higher qualification like Masters/Post Doctorate is required? 

Has anyone received positive assessment with Bachelor's degree post March 2019 in 189 stream?

Thanks
Saurav


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurav1005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner has Bachelors degree in Electronics & Communication. She has teaching experience in University for around 4.5 years (left job from past 6 years now).
> 
> ...


I don’t think your partner would be assessed as positive as it requires 1 year of relevant experience in the last 5 years

University Lecturer is a VETASSESS Group A occupation.
This occupation requires a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher*, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
Applicants must also have at least one year of highly relevant, post-qualification employment, at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years.
If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, and not in a highly relevant field of study, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the applicant will be assessed below the required skill level.
*This includes qualifications assessed at AQF Bachelor, Master and Doctoral level.
A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome.

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/University_Lecturer.pdf

Cheers


----------



## PriyaGowtham (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi,
I have both bachelor's as well as master's degree in CSE. And I have 2+ years of experience as an assistant professor in an university affiliated college. But from the last two years I am on medical leave. Am I eligible to apply for vetassess assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PriyaGowtham said:


> Hi,
> I have both bachelor's as well as master's degree in CSE. And I have 2+ years of experience as an assistant professor in an university affiliated college. But from the last two years I am on medical leave. Am I eligible to apply for vetassess assessment?


The medical requirements for Australia PR are quite stiff
You should think over if you will get the medical clearance before you start spending money on assessments

Cheers


----------



## PriyaGowtham (Jun 8, 2018)

NB said:


> PriyaGowtham said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi,
The medical leave is maternity leave for the past two years.


----------



## PriyaGowtham (Jun 8, 2018)

Can anyone add me to WhatsApp group chat ?


----------



## PriyaGowtham (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi all,
We have 70 pts so far for University lecturer in 190 Visa subclass. Yet to update pts with my skill assessment points from vetassess. Just to know from you all that which states are inviting for University lecturer and for how many points does get invited? Kindly tell us. Thank you


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Currently SA is open for state nomination in high point category. You need 95 points imcluding sponsorship to apply. And you should have worked in the nominated occupation for atleast 1 year in the past 3 years.


----------



## PriyaGowtham (Jun 8, 2018)

rajyxavier said:


> Currently SA is open for state nomination in high point category. You need 95 points imcluding sponsorship to apply. And you should have worked in the nominated occupation for atleast 1 year in the past 3 years.


Thanks for your valuable suggestions. Can you please tell me what will be the points required for 491 SubClass for university lecturer occupation to get grant? 
Currently we have 70 points and expecting to update with 10 points from skilled spouse category.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi All,

Hope you're all doing well.
Any updates on invitation the last few rounds for Uni lecturer?
I'm at 90 pts now but didn't receive invitation for 189 last round. With this targeted selection, I'm starting to really lose hope, (


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi,

I have little over one year of teaching experience as an assistant professor, a PhD and eight publications. I want to apply for PR and looking for some guidance. 


Thank you,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

viv001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have little over one year of teaching experience as an assistant professor, a PhD and eight publications. I want to apply for PR and looking for some guidance.
> 
> ...


Check if you qualify under global talent scheme

Cheers


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*Visa*

Hi All, 

As per my Consultant and information provided by him, it was said that for "University Lecturer" job code along with Master degree Some paper publications are required in order to be considered for this role. is this correct information ?

Just job experience and Master Degree is enough for this role for assessment ?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per my Consultant and information provided by him, it was said that for "University Lecturer" job code along with Master degree Some paper publications are required in order to be considered for this role. is this correct information ?
> 
> Just job experience and Master Degree is enough for this role for assessment ?


I can only share with you my experience with my employer university (University of Western Australia). They specifically stated that only post-doc/research fellow position is qualified as "University Lecturer" otherwise they won't provide evidence/support. 

My personal view is PhD degree is definitely safe but whether Master Degree is OK or not is entirely based on Vetassess. 

Cheers,


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

viv001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have little over one year of teaching experience as an assistant professor, a PhD and eight publications. I want to apply for PR and looking for some guidance.
> 
> ...


Looks like your role fits under "University Lecturer" by Vetassess. But what exactly are you asking?

Cheers,


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

jobs4avinash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per my Consultant and information provided by him, it was said that for "University Lecturer" job code along with Master degree Some paper publications are required in order to be considered for this role. is this correct information ?
> 
> Just job experience and Master Degree is enough for this role for assessment ?



Regarding research as being one of the relevant tasks of the Uni Lecturer occupation, in my experience, I attached a copy of my research abstracts from conference proceedings where I have presented my research work. 

During my skills assessment as well, I only submitted my Bachelor and Master’s qualifications for assessment as I have not completed my PhD at that time. The key is to have your degree/s highly relevant to what you are teaching or the role you have in the uni.


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your response. 

I am preparing my documents for skill assessment (university lecturer). I am not taking help from any consultant. If someone can share their experience, especially about work experience letter. What all needs to be included.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

viv001 said:


> Thank you everyone for your response.
> 
> I am preparing my documents for skill assessment (university lecturer). I am not taking help from any consultant. If someone can share their experience, especially about work experience letter. What all needs to be included.


The statement of service should cover all tasks required for a university lecturer, so you should refer to the occupational information sheet to write your letter.
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ment/Information Sheet_UniversityLecturer.pdf

Use clear subheading for your responsibilities, like: teaching/tutoring; curriculum developing; material designing/compiling; research activities; publication; assessment and testing, etc, and provide clear description of what activities you do for each task.

Include evidence of each task in your CV.

Good luck!


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

metuli said:


> The statement of service should cover all tasks required for a university lecturer, so you should refer to the occupational information sheet to write your letter.
> 
> 
> Use clear subheading for your responsibilities, like: teaching/tutoring; curriculum developing; material designing/compiling; research activities; publication; assessment and testing, etc, and provide clear description of what activities you do for each task.
> ...


Thank you for all the information.

I will highly appreciate if you can review my work experience letter. I am still working on it.


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Or If anyone can share their work experience letter.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

viv001 said:


> Or If anyone can share their work experience letter.



Hello. Best to refer to VETASSESS’ Statement of Service template linked below:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal.../VETASSESS_Statement_of_Service _template.pdf

All the best on your application!


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you! Rainess


----------



## Thomas1976 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi friends, I am new to this forum with an intent to migrate to Australia as a university lecturer. So, please reply and help me in my journey...
I hold an MA and MPhil in English Language and Literature and have 17 years of experience as university/college teaching experience both in India and foreign countries. I have around 8 paper publications in peer reviewed journals. I gave IELTS exam and scored overall 7.5. I am now 44 and I will turn 45 in next Feb. My doubts are:
1) Do I stand a chance to get a positive skill assessment from VET?
2) Is university lecturer in demand in Australia? If 'YES', in which state or states?
3) Would I be able to get an invitation before I turn 45 as I am six months away from turning 45?
Kindly enlighten me on these please and help me..
Thanks very much


----------



## Thomas1976 (Aug 19, 2020)

*University/college lecturer*

Hi friends, 
Would some of you please explain the steps for skill assessment for university lecturer from VET?
Please explain how to prepare a resume to submit to VET. Please provide a sample resume please.
Kindly enlighten me on these and help me..
Thanks very much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thomas1976 said:


> Hi friends,
> Would someone please share which are the states where university lecturers are in demand... in visa category 491?
> Thanks very much.


No use researching till the states come out with their list maybe sometime in October 
Research only those states which have your Anzsco code in their list 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thomas1976 said:


> Hi friends, I am new to this forum with an intent to migrate to Australia as a university lecturer. So, please reply and help me in my journey...
> I hold an MA and MPhil in English Language and Literature and have 17 years of experience as university/college teaching experience both in India and foreign countries. I have around 8 paper publications in peer reviewed journals. I gave IELTS exam and scored overall 7.5. I am now 44 and I will turn 45 in next Feb. My doubts are:
> 1) Do I stand a chance to get a positive skill assessment from VET?
> 2) Is university lecturer in demand in Australia? If 'YES', in which state or states?
> ...


Hi Thomas1976, 

University lecturer is on the medium to long-term skill list and 189 list. I don't know about each state's 190 list but I don't think it is on it. It is certainly not on regional 491 list as far as I know. 

Please note that all skilled PR visas have an age limit of 45 yrs. So I'll have to say the chance for your to get PR is quite limited. Getting a skill assessment could take up to 3 mths and not to mention 189 invitation is now restricted to medical workers only and 190 is pretty much closed until October. 

Work visa 482 has no age limit but this is not a PR visa. 

Cheers,


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello,

Can anyone share the list of documents required for skill assessment?

Thank you


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

viv001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone share the list of documents required for skill assessment?
> 
> Thank you



Hi viv001,

Were you able to go through the VETASSESS website thoroughly? All the guidelines we need for Uni Lec skills assessment is there and all the information are pretty straightforward. If you have any doubts about what you've read, you can always come back here, inquire and see if others can clarify for you based on their experience in undertaking the same process. 

This link leads to the list of requirements:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...essional-occupations/eligibility-criteria#670

All the best!


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

rianess said:


> Hi viv001,
> 
> Were you able to go through the VETASSESS website thoroughly? All the guidelines we need for Uni Lec skills assessment is there and all the information are pretty straightforward. If you have any doubts about what you've read, you can always come back here, inquire and see if others can clarify for you based on their experience in undertaking the same process.
> 
> ...


Thank you rainess!


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

rianess said:


> Hi viv001,
> 
> Were you able to go through the VETASSESS website thoroughly? All the guidelines we need for Uni Lec skills assessment is there and all the information are pretty straightforward. If you have any doubts about what you've read, you can always come back here, inquire and see if others can clarify for you based on their experience in undertaking the same process.
> 
> ...


Rainess,

Is it possible for you to share a sample resume? I heard the format for resume is different for VETASSESS.


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Also, is it required to submit birth certificate? I don't have birth certificate. Is there any alternative?


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

viv001 said:


> Rainess,
> 
> Is it possible for you to share a sample resume? I heard the format for resume is different for VETASSESS.



I submitted my most updated CV in a format that I have been using since previous job applications. I did not see any recommended format of resume/CV in the VETASSESS website as of my date of skills assessment processing (March 2019). If my memory serves me right, the only format they provided was for Statement of Service.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

viv001 said:


> Also, is it required to submit birth certificate? I don't have birth certificate. Is there any alternative?



Read “proof of identity” section on the link I gave you above.


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you rainess!


----------



## bdas907 (Aug 27, 2020)

*query about assesment*

Hello Dear.
Please acknowledge that for University Lecturer code as I have PhD from Malaysia, need to asset documents from AQF or I should go for VETASSESS only.
Please help in that


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

bdas907 said:


> Hello Dear.
> Please acknowledge that for University Lecturer code as I have PhD from Malaysia, need to asset documents from AQF or I should go for VETASSESS only.
> Please help in that



I did not quite understand your question but I will try my best to give a statement that might be of some help. VETASSESS is the assessing body for our occupation code (242111 Uni Lecturer) wherein upon skills assessment, the outcome letter will tell us: the AQF equivalent of our degrees/qualifications and the points test advice which states our date deemed skilled and number of years assessed positively (for skilled immigration points). In short, the outcome letter already states your degree’s AQF equivalent which means it is not a separate process that we need to go through, if that’s what you’re asking.


----------



## Vitor.pezolato (Jan 31, 2021)

rianess said:


> I did not quite understand your question but I will try my best to give a statement that might be of some help. VETASSESS is the assessing body for our occupation code (242111 Uni Lecturer) wherein upon skills assessment, the outcome letter will tell us: the AQF equivalent of our degrees/qualifications and the points test advice which states our date deemed skilled and number of years assessed positively (for skilled immigration points). In short, the outcome letter already states your degree’s AQF equivalent which means it is not a separate process that we need to go through, if that’s what you’re asking.


Hi, Rianess!
My name is vitor, i'm from Brazil and I'm starting the vetasses skills assessment. 
How many publications did you have?
Another thing, did you translated even the payments?
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Vitor.pezolato (Jan 31, 2021)

viv001 said:


> Thank you everyone for your response.
> 
> I am preparing my documents for skill assessment (university lecturer). I am not taking help from any consultant. If someone can share their experience, especially about work experience letter. What all needs to be included.


Hi vivi!
Did you get the skill assessment?
I'm starting to provide the documents now


----------



## Vitor.pezolato (Jan 31, 2021)

PriyaGowtham said:


> Can anyone add me to WhatsApp group chat ?


Hi people!
Can i get into the whatsapp too?


----------



## Vitor.pezolato (Jan 31, 2021)

h
Hi guys!
my name is victor, i'm 32 years old, i'm from Brazil. I have been a university professor for 5 years, I have a PhD and 2 international publications.
I'm providing the documents on account as per the vetasses website but I had a doubt.

- must all attached documents have a certified translation? and payment statements?

-other thing, does anyone have contact with a translator?
thank you very much for your help.

I will be willing to help anyone in need that I can be useful to.
parallel to 242111 i will start trying to validate my physiotherapy degree by new zealand


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Vitor.pezolato said:


> Hi, Rianess!
> My name is vitor, i'm from Brazil and I'm starting the vetasses skills assessment.
> How many publications did you have?
> Another thing, did you translated even the payments?
> Thank you very much!!!


Hi Vitor. At that time, I had a mix of 5 research works in either published, podium presentation or poster presentation form. 

Regarding translation, I did not have to do so because all my documents are in English.


----------



## Vitor.pezolato (Jan 31, 2021)

rianess said:


> Hi Vitor. At that time, I had a mix of 5 research works in either published, podium presentation or poster presentation form.
> 
> Regarding translation, I did not have to do so because all my documents are in English.


Thanks! All oh then international?


----------



## viv001 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have 65 points. What is the realistic chance of getting picked under occupation code (242111 Uni Lecturer) for both 189 and 190.

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

viv001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have 65 points. What is the realistic chance of getting picked under occupation code (242111 Uni Lecturer) for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Regards,


Applicants with even 100 points are waiting both offshore and onshore
You do the maths with you at 65 points
Your chances will be 1 in a billion
Cheers


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

viv001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have 65 points. What is the realistic chance of getting picked under occupation code (242111 Uni Lecturer) for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Regards,


Hi @viv001. Just to give you a realistic example, my 75-point-EOI for 189 Uni Lecturer that I filed back in April 2019 got expired few days ago after 2 years of no invite.


----------

